# My hunting bag from ghost



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

A while back me and ghost traded bags. I think he makes a better bag than I do. Lol. Here it is along with my trapper knife I got to keep with it while I'm out hunting.









Njones


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Is that a rough rider trapper.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Is that a rough rider trapper.


it is. I just got it yesterday. I'm impressed with the quality for the price. I have some old knives but I keep them put away. I wanted this one to keep with the bag at all times.

Njones


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I started carrying one about 5 years ago.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> I started carrying one about 5 years ago.


 A rough rider? Has it held up good for you? I bought a whittler a while back and it seems pretty good and I just ordered a mini toothpick just because it looked pretty cool. Haha. I don't know a lot about knives but I always have two in my pocket. A kershaw and a really small buck.

Njones


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes I like them for the money the sharpen up easy enough.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

I agree. There really sharp right out of the box too.

Njones


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Hey my friend ..Total awesome....Yup the rough ride is a good knife....I will say ghost does great hand sewing ..Beside's

it make's the bag all the more personal than a store bought bag

OM

PS I love the bag I got from ghost as well


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Lots of time went into hand sewing all that.


----------

